# moving from natd



## paulfrottawa (Nov 30, 2018)

I found natd very slow using '-alias_address'. I'm looking at vnet and following this guide jail-with-vnet using a second public ip I obtained for my VPS. It doesn't work and I want to know if vnet is a good choice?

I'm combining two domain websites with drupal8. I believe they both need their own ip's with a PTR so they can send out mail.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 2, 2018)

I couldn't get vnet to work using public IP's I guess if it were at home there wouldn't be a problem. I could use my home router. So back to nat until I can figure out how to use vnet with a public IP.
___________________________________________________
drupal is very slow using jails plus nat and it doesn't send out mail. I tried to save some money by creating a shared site.


----------

